# Help: Changing collet chuck



## realexander (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,

I'm the proud but bewildered new owner of a Hitachi M12VC router. It came with a 1/2" chuck installed and an extra 1/4" chuck. But it didn't come with any instructions (at least not that I could see) about how to remove one and install the other.

Does anyone know how to swap the collet chucks on this router?

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I Have PC routers but my guess is they all work the same. 
Take no offense, this explanation is given to you in this step-by-step fashion due to the question presented. 

1. Unscrew the existing collet until it lifts off the chuck.
2. Screw the other collet on a few turns then insert the shank of the chosen bit.
3. Pull the bit out an 1/8" then continue to screw the collet until the chuck turns with it.
4. Slide the provided wrenches over the collet nut and chuck nut and snug the the collet to the chuck.
5. do not over tighten the collet. 
6. Ensure the router bit is not in contact with the base plate or template guide or any other surface prior to starting the router up
7. Lift the router and point the business end away from yourself and anything you don't want to hurt and start the router.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums family Bob.


----------



## realexander (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you Ghidrah. That worked and it was simplicity itself!

- Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You still may want the manual and user Guide,see below 

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=103827#post103827

=====



realexander said:


> Thank you Ghidrah. That worked and it was simplicity itself!
> 
> - Bob


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

realexander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm the proud but bewildered new owner of a Hitachi M12VC router. It came with a 1/2" chuck installed and an extra 1/4" chuck. But it didn't come with any instructions (at least not that I could see) about how to remove one and install the other.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob:

In short, you don't. The 1/4" is not a chuck it is a sleeve and it fits inside the 1/2" collet chuck. This is one of those instances where the spindle lock makes no flaming sense at all. You really have to cinch the collet down to get enough compression on the sleeve to hold the bit securely.

If you can find a flat wrench for the 23mm armature bolt, use that instead of the spindle lock. 

I hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## flatrat (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hitachi 1/4" collet chuck*



allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> In short, you don't. The 1/4" is not a chuck it is a sleeve and it fits inside the 1/2" collet chuck. This is one of those instances where the spindle lock makes no flaming sense at all. You really have to cinch the collet down to get enough compression on the sleeve to hold the bit securely.
> 
> ...


Hi there. Upon doing research to solve 1/4" bits slipping in my Hitachi I came across numerous people offering advice like the above poster. This first solution is correct as the router comes with two interchangable collets. One 1/4" and one 1/2". NO SLEEVE needed I re-state, this router has two seperate sized chucks that you can unscrew and swap.
That said the 1/4" chuck originally supplied with mine is flawed and I suspect this is the problem others are having with slipping and being hard to remove the bits. The one I just ordered from eReplacement parts part 501 on the exploded part diagram in your manual the replacement 1/4" collet chuck has small holes drilled at the end of the slots that should allow the replacement chuck the ability to grip 1/4" bits better. Hasn't arrived yet but I have high hopes as the 1/4" chuck has been a constant source of iritation since I bought the router two years ago. Other than that I like power of the router and hope this solves the problem once and for all.


----------



## flatrat (Apr 24, 2009)

To clarify further; the router I am speaking of is the Hitachi m12vc fixed base router.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Bob dont forget to UNPLUG the router while you are changing the bits


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Flatrat:

Interesting observations. I have two M12Vs (plunge base, different purchase dates) and both were shipped with 1/2" collet and 1/4" sleeve. Both are equipped with spindle locks and both were shipped with 21mm wrenches.

So, it looks like the M12VC ships with two collets and the M12V ships with a collet and a sleeve. I tried to find a listing for the 1/4" collet on the Hitachi site and it ain't there. Maybe on the US or Japanese sites.

Allthunbs


----------

